# 2002 S6 for sale, original owner 132,000, miltek exhaust,BBS summer wheels and original rims with blizzacks



## randalls6 (Jul 8, 2015)

new timing chain,new transmission,couldn't wait any longer for an S6 avant to hit the usa, bought an S7 
[email protected] pictures available on auto trader.com


----------

